# Just got charged sales tax on pellet fuel at Sam's club in Warwick, R.I.



## toastyinri (Oct 14, 2014)

I told the cashier that there is no tax on pellet fuel...never has been.  She told me they were checking with "corporate"....nonsense  Sam's club has been selling pellet fuel for a number of years.

Came home and called the manager of the store...got the same answer...they're checking with corporate and I'm not the only one who has complained.

Saving my sales receipt.  

I wonder if Walmart is doing the same thing.....same "corporate" isn't it?

Anybody else get charged sales tax from a big box?


----------



## ttdberg (Oct 14, 2014)

Nope, never have.  Neither should you have.  Are they going to get back to you after they confirm with corp or do you have to chase this one?


----------



## Tim Linden (Oct 14, 2014)

You know what.. I never checked if home depot did. I will when I get home!


----------



## Tim Linden (Oct 14, 2014)

Ps nice to see a fellow RIer!


----------



## OhioBurner© (Oct 14, 2014)

Being a pellet newby I didn't know these were tax exempt? Is that true everywhere? I payed tax on my 3T I just bought from the local hardware store.


----------



## mr47930 (Oct 14, 2014)

Is this just a state-by-state thing or nationwide? I was charged sales tax in the not-so-great state of MD. With Martin Owe'Malley in charge everything is taxed...even the rain. (if you think im kidding, google "MD rain tax")


----------



## moey (Oct 14, 2014)

It varies by state sometimes even county.


----------



## JDenyer236 (Oct 14, 2014)

Heating fuels are exempt from sales tax in Rhode Island provided they are for domestic and not commercial use. See link.
http://www.sutexemptions.com/states/rhode-island-exemptions.html


----------



## ttdberg (Oct 14, 2014)

It varies by state.  AFAIK none of the New England states charge tax on fuel pellets.  However, pellets intended for a use other than heating, such as the Equine Pelletized Bedding pellets (horse bedding) you see at TSC are taxed.  Interestingly, some folks do buy and use them for home heating purposes, despite the fact that they are taxed and generally cost more than heating pellets, unless on sale.


----------



## OhioBurner© (Oct 14, 2014)

Do y'all pay tax on propane or that exempt too? I've never heard of any home heating fuel being tax free around here.


----------



## pell it (Oct 14, 2014)

What brand of pellets is Sam's selling?


----------



## JDenyer236 (Oct 14, 2014)

OhioBurner© said:


> Do y'all pay tax on propane or that exempt too? I've never heard of any home heating fuel being tax free around here.


It all depends on the state, and sometimes the locality within the state.


----------



## briansol (Oct 14, 2014)

heating taxes are state (perhaps even county) controlled.


----------



## RKBAGUY (Oct 14, 2014)

I wonder myself.  I seem to recall last year that I got taxed on some pellets, not on others, depending on where I bought them.  But OhioBurner's point is well taken - there's tax on electricity, too... so why not pellets?  It seems it's a state-by-state thing, the same way some states tax clothing, others don't.


----------



## ZBrooks (Oct 14, 2014)

Idaho does not charge sales tax on pellets.


----------



## TimfromMA (Oct 14, 2014)

Pellets are also tax free here in Massachusetts.


----------



## hossthehermit (Oct 14, 2014)

A couple years ago the place I buy mine started having people sign a list that they were for home use, not commercial ............


----------



## Tonyray (Oct 14, 2014)

Home Depot charged tax on Stove chows I bought last winter,,[outside Phila..]
Actually, bought 2 tons last winter at 2 different times.
was NOT charged tax 1st time..
2nd time I was charged tax.. go figure..


----------



## JDenyer236 (Oct 14, 2014)

RKBAGUY said:


> I wonder myself.  I seem to recall last year that I got taxed on some pellets, not on others, depending on where I bought them.  But OhioBurner's point is well taken - there's tax on electricity, too... so why not pellets?  It seems it's a state-by-state thing, the same way some states tax clothing, others don't.



It's not just pellets. Heating fuels in many states are tax exempt to help people stay warm. Although in recent years there has been pressure to tax heating fuels to fill budget shortfalls. Some states tax electricity but usually after a certain numbers of kwh's.


----------



## toastyinri (Oct 14, 2014)

ttdberg said:


> Nope, never have.  Neither should you have.  Are they going to get back to you after they confirm with corp or do you have to chase this one?


They said they would have an answer from "corporate" by tonight.  Next time I go in , I'll bring my receipt.


----------



## toastyinri (Oct 14, 2014)

Tim Linden said:


> You know what.. I never checked if home depot did. I will when I get home!


I bought  my initial 4 tons from Home Depot a couple of months ago....no sales tax charged .

Also bought 12 bags from Tractor Supply in Coventry, RI....no sales tax.


----------



## toastyinri (Oct 14, 2014)

pell it said:


> What brand of pellets is Sam's selling?


Pennington....I usually buy a few bags of them to burn in fall and spring because they don't burn as hot.


----------



## rona (Oct 14, 2014)

toastyinri said:


> I told the cashier that there is no tax on pellet fuel...never has been.  She told me they were checking with "corporate"....nonsense  Sam's club has been selling pellet fuel for a number of years.
> 
> Came home and called the manager of the store...got the same answer...they're checking with corporate and I'm not the only one who has complained.
> 
> ...


some states  do charge sales tax on pellets Iowa does.  Here in Minn  the local menards had a clerk that tried it and her manager backed her. I think someone called the corporate office and that got changed real fast.  Home heating fuel is not charged sales tax in Minn.


----------



## MarkF48 (Oct 14, 2014)

Tax laws can get weird. A few years back around Christmas my wife and I bought some large tin cans of popcorn that had a Christmas theme on the outside of the container. Normally all food for consumption is not taxed, including popcorn that would come in a bag. However since this popcorn was in a decorative gift container it was therefore deemed taxable under the Massachusetts state tax laws.

Were the purchased pellets packaged in a decorative gift container?


----------



## TimfromMA (Oct 14, 2014)

Maybe the pellets are such crap that noone predicted anyone would actually try to burn them.


----------



## CTmedic (Oct 14, 2014)

Wasn't charged sales tax on the Pellets, however was charged 6.35% on the delivery charge. Ahh the great State of Connecticut... The tax you to death state.


----------



## mr47930 (Oct 14, 2014)

CTmedic said:


> Wasn't charged sales tax on the Pellets, however was charged 6.35% on the delivery charge. Ahh the great State of Connecticut... The tax you to death state.


I think we in Maryland have everyone beat. We tax the rain.


----------



## TheRambler (Oct 14, 2014)

Start posting about it on their facebook and twitter accounts regarding how they are violating state law and i bet you will have an answer within a very short time. Thats how the game is played these days, Just sayin.


----------



## lagger (Oct 14, 2014)

moey said:


> It varies by state sometimes even county.


true  I paid no tax in Sullivan County NY.. across the Hudson, Dutchess County passed a tax on all fuels.. even wood and oil


----------



## JDenyer236 (Oct 14, 2014)

lagger said:


> true  I paid no tax in Sullivan County NY.. across the Hudson, Dutchess County passed a tax on all fuels.. even wood and oil



Wow. Nothing like taxing heating fuels to help the elderly stay warm


----------



## fish__ (Oct 14, 2014)

What is a sales tax?


----------



## JDenyer236 (Oct 14, 2014)

fish__ said:


> What is a sales tax?




Hey don't rub it in just because you live in tax free New Hampshire. Up here in Maine we get taxed on the taxes.


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 14, 2014)

fish__ said:


> What is a sales tax?



A fee we are charged for not having to live in New Hampshire.


----------



## fish__ (Oct 14, 2014)

JDenyer236 said:


> Hey don't rub it in just because you live in tax free New Hampshire. Up here in Maine we get taxed on the taxes.



I assume they tax pellets in Me I know they tax clothes which is about as dumb as I can think.



BrotherBart said:


> A fee we are charged for not having to live in New Hampshire.



I actually do forget sometimes when I travel.   We make up for it in property taxes but at least that only stings twice a year and it goes direct to the town (instead of the state that may decide to give some of it back)


----------



## moey (Oct 14, 2014)

fish__ said:


> I assume they tax pellets in Me I know they tax clothes which is about as dumb as I can think.



No pellet tax in ME. At least they don't tax food some states do..


----------



## JDenyer236 (Oct 14, 2014)

Nope no heating tax in Maine yet. They have kicked the idea around though. Our food does get taxed though. If it's a prepared meal it's taxed. If it's junk food it's taxed. If you buy a ready made tub of potato salad that gets taxed but if you buy the individual ingredients it's not taxed. Ahhh Maine the way life should be


----------



## Brian L (Oct 14, 2014)

I buy from local hardware stores in ri and gave never paid sales tax.


----------



## Jumpman227 (Oct 14, 2014)

I bought my 3 ton from Home Depot here in CT a few weeks ago and they charged me sales tax. I noticed at the time and questioned the cashier and advised her that last winter I never paid sales tax on pellets and that heating fuels are not taxed in CT. She came back with "the system is applying it so I have to charge it." I paid it and planned to research when I got home. Found this on the CT DRS Website:
*Q. Are sales of firewood or wood pellets used to heat residential dwellings exempt from sales and use taxes?
A.  Yes. Sales of firewood or wood pellets used to heat residential dwellings are exempt from sales and use taxes under Conn. Gen. Stat. §12-412(16).*

http://askdrs.ct.gov/Scripts/drsrightnow.cfg/php.exe/enduser/std_adp.php?p_faqid=599&p_topview=1

I printed that out and brought it back and they refunded the sales tax.


----------



## Bioburner (Oct 14, 2014)

I have been taxed at Walmart and got a letter from the MN dept of Revenue to the effect that home heating fuel is not taxed. Keep a copy when shopping for pellets to argue with. Happened to me at HD too.


----------



## Ctcarl (Oct 14, 2014)

At lowes when I was getting my 4 tons of green team the guy said there's tax I said Chk with a manger .the manger said he's not sure.so they rang it up and no tax.hd didn't charge tax for the 20 bags if chow.thats here in ct wear are gov is taxing everything from dog groaming to you name it.si I guess we are lucky so far on the pellets.


----------



## lightyear (Oct 14, 2014)

mr47930 said:


> Is this just a state-by-state thing or nationwide? I was charged sales tax in the not-so-great state of MD. With Martin Owe'Malley in charge everything is taxed...even the rain. (if you think im kidding, google "MD rain tax")



Where in smd are you?  I bought 3 ton from la plata lowes and did not pay tax.


----------



## mr47930 (Oct 15, 2014)

lightyear said:


> Where in smd are you?  I bought 3 ton from la plata lowes and did not pay tax.


 
Calvert County. Ill have to do some research to see if it varies by county in MD. I just figured we literally tax everything so it didnt cross my mind that pellets wouldnt be.


----------



## toastyinri (Oct 15, 2014)

TimfromMA said:


> Maybe the pellets are such crap that noone predicted anyone would actually try to burn them.


 Pennington pellets have been around for years .  I've had my Harman Advance since 2005 and it will burn "premo" and crap with no hiccups as long as the pellet size doesn't exceed 2 - 3 inches in length.  I wouldn't say Penningtons are crap.  They're usually pretty "clean" as far as "fines" being in the bag. I just don't think they burn as hot as some other brands but they do burn relatively clean.  Bag doesn't say if they're hard, soft or blend of both.  I've found the hard wood pellets don't burn as hot as soft wood pellets (hard wood burns cleaner).  

What I suspect is that some IT guy saw that no sales tax was assigned to them and "fixed" the pricing error.  The Sam's Club in Warwick was closed and torn down a couple of years ago and just recently reopened after being entirely rebuilt.  I'm pretty sure R.I. or city law hasn't changed concerning tax on biofuel, but who knows...this state is so broke that I wouldn't put anything past them....

I'll give the manager a call later on for the update.


----------



## RKBAGUY (Oct 15, 2014)

JDenyer236 said:


> It's not just pellets. Heating fuels in many states are tax exempt to help people stay warm. Although in recent years there has been pressure to tax heating fuels to fill budget shortfalls. Some states tax electricity but usually after a certain numbers of kwh's.


I wonder if it occurs to our Government at the Federal, State and Local levels that the solution to 'budget shortfall' is to NOT SPEND SO MUCH.  My theory is to spend your money now, before the government taxes it again for standing still.


----------



## fevest (Oct 15, 2014)

mr47930 said:


> Is this just a state-by-state thing or nationwide? I was charged sales tax in the not-so-great state of MD. With Martin Owe'Malley in charge everything is taxed...even the rain. (if you think im kidding, google "MD rain tax")


I am in maryland, no tax on pellets.  O'liar missed that one.  Bought two tons in Bel Air last week.  No tax.  Oh, I have my rain tax bill, what a scam.


----------



## JDenyer236 (Oct 15, 2014)

RKBAGUY said:


> I wonder if it occurs to our Government at the Federal, State and Local levels that the solution to 'budget shortfall' is to NOT SPEND SO MUCH.  My theory is to spend your money now, before the government taxes it again for standing still.



Yep my thoughts exactly


----------



## mr47930 (Oct 15, 2014)

fevest said:


> I am in maryland, no tax on pellets.  O'liar missed that one.  Bought two tons in Bel Air last week.  No tax.  Oh, I have my rain tax bill, what a scam.


 
Im origionally from Cecil County so I know your area well. Ill have to dig up my receipt and see if I can get some store credit at least.


----------



## Deromax (Oct 15, 2014)

We arguably are the taxes champions of America here!

No such thing as believing in low heating prices to keep people warm.  They classify heating fuels as a "non-elastic" good, meaning that buying variations will be low despite selling price variations (because it's an essential good - you won't heat less even if it's more expensive).  Hence a STEADY flow of taxe money for the goverment.

Natural peanuts are food, so no taxe.  Salted peanuts are a "candy" so taxed.

The provincial taxe is calculated AFTER the federal taxe have been added.

We pay taxes whenever a used car change hands, no matter the number of time the same car was resold.

Etc.


----------



## ChrisWNY (Oct 15, 2014)

NY charges sales tax on everything and wood pellets are no exception. I do remember however a few years ago I was not charged sales tax, but the past couple of years I'm always hit with sales tax on wood pellet purchases. It's aggravating because I thought I had read somewhere that heating fuels are supposed to be tax exempt even in our police/nanny State known as NY.


----------



## briansol (Oct 15, 2014)

staple foods, fuel oil and pellets are the ONLY thing I can think of that isn't taxed in CT.  There's been bills put up to tax heating fuel but the R's blocked it, thankfully.   It's just a matter of time before Thatcher's quote becomes reality.


----------



## JDenyer236 (Oct 15, 2014)

ChrisWNY said:


> NY charges sales tax on everything and wood pellets are no exception. I do remember however a few years ago I was not charged sales tax, but the past couple of years I'm always hit with sales tax on wood pellet purchases. It's aggravating because I thought I had read somewhere that heating fuels are supposed to be tax exempt even in our police/nanny State known as NY.


In NY state itself all domestic heating fuels are tax exempt. But the law also allows municipalities to tax if they want, even school districts can impose their own taxes. Here's the link. http://www.taxrates.com/blog/2012/09/19/new-york-sales-and-use-tax-residential-energy-sources/


----------



## ChrisWNY (Oct 15, 2014)

JDenyer236 said:


> In NY state itself all domestic heating fuels are tax exempt. But the law also allows municipalities to tax if they want, even school districts can impose their own taxes. Here's the link. http://www.taxrates.com/blog/2012/09/19/new-york-sales-and-use-tax-residential-energy-sources/



Thanks for the info - so I'm guessing the County is slapping their own 4% sales tax on wood pellets/heating fuel. I believe LP gas is taxed here as well.


----------



## lagger (Oct 15, 2014)

ChrisWNY said:


> NY charges sales tax on everything and wood pellets are no exception. I do remember however a few years ago I was not charged sales tax, but the past couple of years I'm always hit with sales tax on wood pellet purchases. It's aggravating because I thought I had read somewhere that heating fuels are supposed to be tax exempt even in our police/nanny State known as NY.


somebody lied to you

this link is direct from NY tax dept.. in sum, no tax on fuel including wood pellets

http://www.tax.ny.gov/pdf/memos/sales/m07_3s.pdf


----------



## lagger (Oct 15, 2014)

just found this on my facebook feed from the Ulster County DA regarding tax on fuel.. good reference





*Ulster County Sheriff's Office*
11 hrs · Edited ·
FROM: ULSTER COUNTY DISTRICT ATTORNEY HOLLEY CARNRIGHT
DATE: OCTOBER 10, 2014
RE: JURISDICTIONS THAT TAX RESIDENTIAL COAL, FUEL OIL AND WOOD (FOR HEATING)

Ulster County does not impose a local tax on residential energy sources and services, according to the Ulster County District Attorney’s Division of Consumer Affairs. No counties in the Mid-Hudson Valley currently do.

The following counties/municipalities do impose such a tax: Allegany County, Cattaraugus County, Cayuga County, Chemung County, Chenango County (city of Norwich only), Cortland County, Erie County, Franklin County, Madison County (city of Oneida only), Niagara County, Orleans County, Oswego County (city of Oswego only), Rockland County, Schenectady County, Steuben County (city of Hornell only), St. Lawrence County, Suffolk County, Tioga County, Tompkins County, Westchester County and New York City.

Consumer Affairs can be reached at 845-340-3260.


----------



## Ctcarl (Oct 15, 2014)

CTmedic said:


> Wasn't charged sales tax on the Pellets, however was charged 6.35% on the delivery charge. Ahh the great State of Connecticut... The tax you to death state.


Same here lol elections coming up


----------



## RhodyPelletRook (Oct 15, 2014)

Brian L said:


> I buy from local hardware stores in ri and gave never paid sales tax.


Which local hardware stores carry pellets and what brands of pellets?  Thanks I just haven't seen much aside from big box, landscapers w 1 or 2 brands, or pellet houses (if you'd even call them that in rhode)


----------



## Brian L (Oct 15, 2014)

This year I got ligs  from leeway true value. I also got turbans from fuel and flame in Woonsocket.


----------



## RhodyPelletRook (Oct 15, 2014)

Brian L said:


> This year I got ligs  from leeway true value. I also got turbans from fuel and flame in Woonsocket.


Cool on the Ligs. I've also grabbed a ton here or there at fuel and flame but they don't deliver to my area so it's a non starter.


----------



## RKS130 (Oct 16, 2014)

toastyinri said:


> I told the cashier that there is no tax on pellet fuel...never has been.  She told me they were checking with "corporate"....nonsense  Sam's club has been selling pellet fuel for a number of years.
> 
> Came home and called the manager of the store...got the same answer...they're checking with corporate and I'm not the only one who has complained.
> 
> ...




In New York, it is up to each County whether to charge sales tax on home heating fuel, and if so how much.  Here in Westchester County they hit us for 3% on pellets, oil, gas, whatever.


----------



## gqllc007 (Oct 16, 2014)

ChrisWNY said:


> NY charges sales tax on everything and wood pellets are no exception. I do remember however a few years ago I was not charged sales tax, but the past couple of years I'm always hit with sales tax on wood pellet purchases. It's aggravating because I thought I had read somewhere that heating fuels are supposed to be tax exempt even in our police/nanny State known as NY.


I live in Rensselaer County NY near Albany and I have never been charged sales tax. I purchased through two different Ace Hardware and also through Tractor Supply this year


----------



## Brian L (Oct 16, 2014)

RhodyPelletRook said:


> Cool on the Ligs. I've also grabbed a ton here or there at fuel and flame but they don't deliver to my area so it's a non starter.


Actually fuel and flame stopped delivering thus year. I always pick up anyway.


----------



## moojpg2 (Oct 16, 2014)

Why buy from sams or wally world in the first place? The pellets are usually garbage and the sale goes towards a company that takes advantage of its workers. I worked loss prevention in one for a year it was by far the worst company ive ever worked for. Keep your local distributers going and buy from them. The prices are always about the same, the quality is better, the service is always better, and it sometimes helps to build a relationship with local businesses.


----------



## toastyinri (Oct 16, 2014)

update on tax charged at Sam's Club in Rhode Island.  If it is for residential use there is no tax.  You must tell the cashier at the time of purchase that it is for residential use.  If it is for business use, sales tax is charged.  I have no idea what would constitute business use.  I can't imagine any business other than Pellet Stove Heating store using pellets for heat or for resale.  

This is for Rhode Island only.  Our sales tax here is 7%.

I was told to bring my receipt in for sales tax credit.   I'm going to check with the tax office in State of Rhode Island for more clarification.  This is utter nonsense.


----------



## toastyinri (Oct 16, 2014)

moojpg2 said:


> Why buy from sams or wally world in the first place? The pellets are usually garbage and the sale goes towards a company that takes advantage of its workers. I worked loss prevention in one for a year it was by far the worst company ive ever worked for. Keep your local distributers going and buy from them. The prices are always about the same, the quality is better, the service is always better, and it sometimes helps to build a relationship with local businesses.




I bought from a co op  for a couple of years.  It was a gigantic pain in the arse because there was no delivery.  I had to hire a guy with a truck to move the 4 tons with each ton being unpacked and repacked for placement.  even Tractor Supply has no delivery.  Other than buying from out of state suppliers like woodpellets.com the box store is easier.  Not all the pellets they sell are crap....and before purchase from them, I make them open a bag so I can check them for quality....I invoke the smell test first...

In Rhode Island options are limited.  Your stuck with the brand they stock and are subject to change of brand.  What pisses me off is they call them "seasonal" items....try to find a few bags of pellets in February.....good luck with that in Rhode Island...


----------

